# Computer erkennt DVD-Laufwerk, liest aber keine DVDs und CDs



## AsianPearl (1. März 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe so ein Problem mit meinem DVD Laufwerk von LG (GSA H..) . Früher funktionierte das Laufwerk reibungslos und es gab nie Probleme. Doch seitdem ich meinen Computer (Windows XP) mit einem Recovery Programm wiederhergestellt hab, funktioniert es nicht mehr. Ich habe auch andere, zum Teil ältere Laufwerke angeschlossen und sie funktionieren reibungslos. Mein Computer erkennt das LG Teil,auch im Gerätemanager, doch es kann absolut nichts mehr lesen. Ich habe sogar das Gerät zurückgeben und ein anderes, nagelneues LG Gerät bekommen, doch es hat dieselben Probleme. Anschluss und Kabel sind mit Sicherheit korrekt angeschlossen und funktionieren einwandfrei. Der Treiber ist auch aktuell. 
Hat jemand zufällig dasselbe Problem oder kann mir helfen?
Ich bin sehr verzweifelt und wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## octo124 (4. März 2007)

Teste mal an den Pkt.3.2 o.ä. im Chip-Forum - Laufwerke - Sticky LW/Controller


----------



## mac2ooo (6. März 2007)

Hallo, eventuell ist das Laufwerk verstaub oder einbischen schmutz ist reingekommen. Es gibt im Handel Reinigung CD/DVD's preis ca. 1,99 € war bei mir das gleiche.


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. März 2007)

Ich möchte mich einfach mal meinem Vorgänger anschließen.
Zusätzlich könntest du noch die entsprechenden Kableverbindungen im Gehäuse prüfen (am Laufwerk und Motherboard)
sprich: Abziehen und wieder richtig anschließen, sofern noch nicht getan.
Und XP benutzt für Laufwerke einen Standardtreiber weswegen dieser niemals aktuell ist... er ist nur eben standardisiert, darum gibt es auch sehr selten Probleme. Deinstalliere das Laufwerk einmal im Gerätemanager (Rechtsklick Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager) und starte anschließend deinen Rechner neu damit Windows das Laufwerk neu einrichten kann. Alternativ kannst du auch die Hardwareerkennung in der Systemsteuerung ausführen.


----------



## Bullja (6. März 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Deinstalliere das Laufwerk einmal im Gerätemanager (Rechtsklick Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager) und starte anschließend deinen Rechner neu damit Windows das Laufwerk neu einrichten kann. Alternativ kannst du auch die Hardwareerkennung in der Systemsteuerung ausführen.



So habe ich es bei mir auch gelößt....Bei mir kann das DVD-Laufwerk immer keine DVD's und keine CD's lesen, wenn ich den PC im Ruhezustand hatte und dann wieder "aufgeweckt" habe.
Aber nachdem ich die Treiber deinstalliere und wieder installiere, funktioniert wieder alles tadellos


----------



## AsianPearl (18. März 2007)

hmmm... ich hab alles, wirklich alles durchgecheckt. Hab neuen Treiber drin, Gerät oftmals deinstalliert und wieder zurück, aber nichts funktioniert! Heißt das, dass LG Laufwerke bei mir  nicht funktionieren? Das Komischste ist wirklich, dass das Teil vor kurzem noch prima lief und dass mit einem Schlag (Recovery-Programm) nichts mehr funktioniert. Ich bin wirklich verzeifelt. Wenn niemand mir helfen kann, dann muss ich das Teil wohl verkaufen....(das Laufwerk ist fast nagelneu)


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. März 2007)

vllt steckt der Fehler einfach im System... hast du ein Laufwerk, dass funktioniert? Wenn ja könntest du dir eine Linux-Live-CD aus dem Internet runterladen und die vom funktionierenden Laufwerk aus booten um mit dem Live-System zu sehen ob das Laufwerk funktioniert... wenn ja ist dein Windows offensichtlich schuld. Alternativ könntest du versuchen etwa deine Windows-CD mit dem defekten Laufwerk zu booten.


----------



## patu (15. Oktober 2010)

habe das gleiche Problem auch mit einem LG DVD-Laufwerk

habe es jetzt extern unter verschiedenen Systemen versuch, CD geht DVD nicht... habe den Scanner gereinigt usw. ohne Erfolg

jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Oktober 2010)

Nach so langer Zeit weiß ich nicht mal mehr was ich schon gesagt habe. Jedenfalls sieht es so aus als könne es sich durchaus um ein Softwareproblem handeln d.h. der Treiber den Windows mitbringt beschädigt ist. Ich kritzel hier nachher rein welche Datei du ersetzen musst (Gerät entfernen reicht nicht, da Windows immer den gleichen, falschen/defekten Treiber installiert)


----------



## patu (15. Oktober 2010)

hi  Raubkopierer,

cool das du hier noch ein Feedback gibst 

also wie gesagt, Es funktioniert unter Linux genauso wenig.  Ich vermute tatsächlich eher ein Hardwarefehler. 

Laufwerk wird ja auch als DVD-Rom erkannt, nur dreht sich die scheibe nur einmal und dann is schluss... also erkennt nicht das dort ein lesbares medium drin liegt. 

Innen sieht auch alles supi aus (also für meine Laienkenntisse), auch war es kaum verstaubt... hatte woanders gelesen, dass die LG dinger was das betrifft scheinbar recht anfällig sind. Vllt ist wirklich ein schaltkreis durchgeschmorrt oder ähnliches. Wobei es hat glaube damals stoßweise angefangen das es geht u dann wieder nicht... das zieht sich jetzt allerdings bereits über 1 1/2 jahre.

gruß patu


----------



## PC Heini (15. Oktober 2010)

Nicht das Laufwerk selbst ist defekt sondern die Laserlinse könnte dejustiert sein. Kanns geben.


----------



## Zephyr666 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir (PC Toshiba Satellite, Windows XP) sieht es so aus, dass mein DVD/CD-Laufwerk seit einiger Zeit keine DVD´s mehr erkennt die aus Magazinen wie METAL HAMMER, ROCK HARD, COMPUTERBILD..... als Beilage dabei sind. Vorher funktionierte das reibungslos, wenn ich jetzt eine dieser DVD´s einlege bekomme ich die Meldung, dass ich einen Datenträger einlegen soll.
Ich habe den PC schon neu installiert, Wind-Med-Player deinstalliert, den VLC-Player probiert, es ändert sich nichts. Alle anderen CD´s oder DVD´s laufen einwandfrei?!
Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen************!!


----------



## PC Heini (22. Oktober 2010)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Board

Nun, es kann der gleiche Fehler wie schon genannt vorliegen. 
Ein Laufwerk kann aber auch Mühe haben, gepresste CDs zu lesen, da da schon mal was leidet bei der presserei.
Kopiere die CDs wenn möglich, und brenne ein Duplikat.


----------



## Zephyr666 (23. Oktober 2010)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!

Das mit dem `pressen`kann ich schon nachvollziehen, allerdings kommt die DVD im Fall von z.B. Rock Hard in einer richtigen schmalen Plastikbox die auf dem Heft klebt.
Da für mein Laufwerk die DVD´s Luft sind weiß ich auch nicht, wie ich sie kopieren soll.
Auch DVD´s die vorher liefen, erkennt der PC nicht mehr, ist da nicht vielleicht bei meinen Einstellungen mal unbewußt was schief gelaufen?


----------



## sheel (23. Oktober 2010)

Zephyr666 hat gesagt.:


> Das mit dem `pressen`kann ich schon nachvollziehen, allerdings kommt die DVD im Fall von z.B. Rock Hard in einer richtigen schmalen Plastikbox die auf dem Heft klebt.


 
Und? Mit dem "Pressen" ist die Herstellungsmethode gemeint, nicht dass du einmal zu fest draufdrückst


----------



## PC Heini (23. Oktober 2010)

Zephyr666 hat gesagt.:


> Erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!
> 
> Das mit dem `pressen`kann ich schon nachvollziehen, allerdings kommt die DVD im Fall von z.B. Rock Hard in einer richtigen schmalen Plastikbox die auf dem Heft klebt.
> Da für mein Laufwerk die DVD´s Luft sind weiß ich auch nicht, wie ich sie kopieren soll.
> Auch DVD´s die vorher liefen, erkennt der PC nicht mehr, ist da nicht vielleicht bei meinen Einstellungen mal unbewußt was schief gelaufen?


 
Mit dem kopieren meinte ich eher, dass Du das mit nem anderen PC machst.
Dass was an den Einstellungen nicht gut sein soll, kann ich kaum nachvollziehen. Eine CD wird gelesen oder eben nicht.
Oder probierst Du, ne DVD mit nem CD Laufwerk zu lesen?
Da könnte es schon zu Problemen kommen, da die Schreibdichte anderst gelesen wird.
Wenn etwas helfen könnte, wärs ev ein Firmwareupdate dess Lesegerätes. ( Wenns das gibt ).
Sonst mal mit nem anderen Laufwerk probieren. ( Kann auch extern sein ).


----------



## Zephyr666 (23. Oktober 2010)

Mich wundert halt, daß die DVD´s vorher auf dem gleichen PC funktioniert haben und dann plötzlich nicht mehr!?
Andere DVD´s erkennt das Laufwerk ja, nur halt diese speziellen nicht.
Einen Zweit-PC habe ich nicht, sonst hätte ich dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## PC Heini (23. Oktober 2010)

Da kanns halt schon der Fall sein, dass die Laserlinse dejustiert ist. Was anderes käme mir leider nicht in den Sinn.


----------

